# Game 8: Los Angeles Lakers (1-7) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-4)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

5:30 Pacific Start Time
Lakers are +8.5 underdogs

Evidently Kobe is a little under the weather as well...no determination if he is playing or not yet.

They gave N.O. their first win of the year two games ago and then had their biggest game of the season two nights ago by beating DeAndre and the Clippers.

We might catch them tonight it a "trap game".....hopefully our youth can keep progressing.

BTW IMO more Huertas, less Lou and/or Nick...I think he could really contribute given enough PT


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe will play tonight according to Mike Trudell


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm on board with Huertas getting more minutes because he's a good playmaker, but from the little I've seen of him in his NBA career, he's an awful defender. 

Hopefully Kobe sticks to the midrange game. Don't need him shooting eight 3's.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Evidently Kobe is worth one point to Vegas

Line moved to Lakers +7.5 lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KOBE NEEDS TO SHOOT MORE!!! THREE FOR THREE SO FAR!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I like that DLo cut his damn hair


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Brandon "Dont lump me in with R. Kelly" Bass showing up tonight!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Randle has zero touch around the rim and he knows it. He'll get better


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

My fiancee is at a Justin Beiber concert at the Staples Center and Im talking to myself on BBF...what has my life become?!?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lou with by far lowest plus/minus at -19

No minutes for Huertas so far with 340 left


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Byron takes Randle out with 5 fouls...uh what for??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im Baseling the shit outta this thread


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I just got home from a Justin Bieber concert, had to drop off my date in torrance. What did I miss?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Agh. Good steal by Metta but all for not......looks like we are chalking up another loss boys


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I just got home from a Justin Bieber concert, had to drop off my date in torrance. What did I miss?


IM DYIN ROFL 

I DED


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well this team has looked a lot better the last four games...... but they still suck.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> My fiancee is at a Justin Beiber concert at the Staples Center and Im talking to myself on BBF...what has my life become?!?


#Baseling


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#SuckForSimmons


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.tankathon.com/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BTW by far Kobe's best game this year...which isnt saying much...so we got that going for us...which is nice


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Yea, not quite good enough to actually beat anybody, but they do look a little better. 

Kobe in particular, and not just because he shot better. He only took about 3 hopeless shots, which is down from the 10 or so he was shooting the first week. Only 3 assists, but he was directing traffic and moving the ball. That's the point-fowardish role we hoped he'd play. 

What did Tarik do to lose his rotation spot? I liked him in the second unit. Bass is frustrating to watch.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh, and we finally saw JC AND DLo out there in crunch time. 

No Randle tho, guess Byron thought MWP was doing a job on Dirk.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Julius had 5 PFs


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Progress is progress I suppose.


----------

